# E o diabo



## Raúl63

A ver esta otra:

"E o diabo é que ela (a ideia) é igual perfume. Gostoso mais desaparece logo."


----------



## Vanda

Aqui é apenas um expletivo, um modo de dizer.


----------



## Raúl63

Puede traducirse como "y el caso es que..."

RAUL


----------



## Vanda

Muito bem. Pode sim! E se você conhecer uma expressão 'colorida' em espanhol que dê essa idéia, vamos gostar de saber.


----------



## Raúl63

"Y lo cierto es que..."
"Y en verdad..."
Ahora: ¿no puede traducirse también como: "Y lo terrible es que..", desde que o diabo é o diabo?
RAUL


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Raúl63 said:


> "Y lo cierto es que..."
> "Y en verdad..."
> _Ahora: ¿no puede traducirse también como: "Y lo terrible es que..", desde que o diabo é o diabo?_
> RAUL


 
Eu penso que sim. Também poderia ser "y el problema es que..."


----------



## Raúl63

Digo... si el diabo ¿el diablo? le da un sentido negativo (terrible) a la frase... No lo sé...
RAUL


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Raúl63 said:


> Digo... si el diabo ¿el diablo? le da un sentido negativo (terrible) a la frase... No lo sé...
> RAUL


 
Depende sempre do contexto, mas acho que nesse caso não. Eu penso que "o diabo", nesse caso, é mais força de expressão, um expletivo.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, "o diabo" neste caso é "o problema".


----------



## Raúl63

Gracias a todos.
RAUL


----------



## gvergara

Olá,

E neste caso meu, pode se saber se é apenas um expletivo, ou dá à oração um valor expletivo? Eu tenho para mim que podia ser interpretada das duas formas. Contexto: Um rapaz diz ao pai dele que já tem emprego. 

_Um dia Eduardo chegou em casa com a novidade:

— Sabe, papai? Procurei o homem! Estou empregado.

Seu Marciano não estranhou. Acostumara-se aos repentes do
filho.

— *O diabo é ter de ficar lá das onze às cinco*._
*De "O encontro marcado" de Fernando Sabino*

Desde já muito grato,

G.


----------



## pfaa09

gvergara said:


> Olá,
> 
> E neste caso meu, pode se saber se é apenas um expletivo, ou dá à oração um valor expletivo? Eu tenho para mim que podia ser interpretada das duas formas. Contexto: Um rapaz diz ao pai dele que já tem emprego.
> 
> _Um dia Eduardo chegou em casa com a novidade:
> 
> — Sabe, papai? Procurei o homem! Estou empregado.
> 
> Seu Marciano não estranhou. Acostumara-se aos repentes do
> filho.
> 
> — *O diabo é ter de ficar lá das onze às cinco*._
> *De "O encontro marcado" de Fernando Sabino*
> 
> Desde já muito grato,
> 
> G.


Aqui não se trata de expletivo, pois "o diabo" substitui _o problema / a parte má ou negativa_.
Teria de haver na frase qualquer coisa para designar o mesmo que "o diabo".


----------



## zema

Yo diría coloquialmente:
- Lo jodido es tener que permanecer / estar ahí de once a cinco/desde las once hasta las cinco.

Te había puesto "quedarme", pero me entró la duda de quién dice eso. Supongo que será el hijo.


----------



## Ari RT

Também creio que seja o filho.
- Pai, consegui um emprego (conta como  se fosse uma coisa muito boa). A parte ruim da coisa boa é que tenho que ficar lá (no trabalho) durante o  expediente.
É uma ironia das grandes, ele quer o trabalho mas não quer trabalhar. "O diabo" introduz uma nova afirmação de valor adversativo: tenho trabalho MAS tenho que trabalhar.
Gostaria de ter um carro novo. O diabo é que isso custa dinheiro.
Mudei-me para a quietude do interior. O diabo é a falta que me faz a praia aos domingos.
Não tem mulher nem filhos, vai aonde quer, quando quer, com quem quer. Um "vidão". O diabo é que na velhice não terá quem cuide dele.


----------



## zema

Por las dudas, aclaro que con "ahí" me refería a "en el trabajo".
Esos _ahí/allá_ y _aí/lá_ no funcionan exactamente igual en español y en portugués. En este caso para mí da lo mismo decir en castellano "ahí" o "allá", pero en otros casos se puede prestar a confusión.

Por ejemplo, si no estoy atento, por interferencia del español muchas veces se me escapa_ "lá" _cuando en portugués debería decir_ "aí"_; es algo que se vuelve muy evidente al hablar por teléfono.


----------

